# Need some help on finding a bow.



## NWIA (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here and new to archery. I've shot a couple of my buddies bows and they were all hoyts. I liked the feel of them but I feel they are are out of my price range. I'm looking for a solid bow for around 400 dollars with a package. Or if you guys could suggest a bare bow I could get with money left over get the the essentials. Here in Northwest Iowa there aren't really any shops I can go to shoot different models. I like the look of the bear line. I will most likely be trying to find everything on ebay. If its possible I would like to find one that is quite and has some speed. This will probably be just a hunting bow since I'm just getting started but if I get good and like the sport I might try to get into some competitive shoots. Hopefully you guys can help a newbie out and give me some ideas what to look for. Thanks a lot for the help! Have a good day!


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Martin makes a nice bow you can pick up for around $400. They have a smooth draw and are just as fast as your high end bows like Hoyt. Look ino a Martin Moab great shooting bow you can't go wrong with one of these. If this is going to be your first bow make sure you go to a dealer to get your draw length measured first, this is very important.


----------



## NWIA (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been looking at those Martins. Look nice. My uncle shoots a AR and loves it. I've found some good deals around for those with everything on it. I found some information about using your wingspan and dividing by 2.5. I heard that is pretty acurate. If I can't get to a dealer before I find a deal I will just go by that number. Thanks for the opinion on the Martins. I'm looking into those more than the Bear line now.


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

Might look at a Rock by Diamond. Its alot of bow for $400.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

look at some used bows. sometimes there are some good deals


----------

